# Predicting how patients respond to therapy



## SAS Admin (May 28, 2012)

*Predicting how patients respond to therapy*

Brain scans could help doctors choose treatments for people with social anxiety disorder.
Anne Trafton, MIT News Office

http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2012/treating-social-anxiety-disorders-0906.html


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

> Gabrieli says it's unclear why activity in brain regions involved with visual processing would be a good predictor of treatment outcome. One possibility is that patients who benefited more were those whose brains were already adept at segregating different types of experiences, Gabrieli says.


So what they're saying is that patients who have social anxiety as a result of their perception of other people's reaction towards them are more treatable with CBT. On the other hand, patients who have lower visual perception of other people's reactions/judgements towards them will not benefit as much from CBT. Makes sense.


----------

